# first website



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I took the plunge. I've been selling a few pieces by word of mouth, just around my hometown. But a few weeks ago a lady in canada saw some pics of my spoons that I posted here and ordered a couple of spatulas. I had been working on an idea for a website, but after that I went ahead and put it all together. So here it is.
http://woodnwaresms.com


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Thats great Joey.

If you put the http:// in front of your web page in the signature it will make it clickable. That will make it easier on the many future cutomers linking from this site.

HTH


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Having your web site as a clickable link in your signature will also raise your standing the in search rankings. More pages with links to your site and it rates higher in the results.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

anyone that wants to trade links just let me know, thanks bill


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

your web site looks real good. Best of luck with it.

As a suggestion, You may want to hide your email address on the front page. Robots like to cruise around and grab that kind of thing. The spam you will recieve will drive you nuts. In stead of making your address clickable, do a mail to type address, or use forms.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good, just one thing - I would like (as a consumer using your site) to be able to see bigger pictures of the products. I can't tell you how many sites like yours I've seen where you can't get a good eye on the product. As a part time web designer, I know it's not hard to make a picture a link that opens a new window - with the larger picture.

Also, it never hurts to have the most professional-looking photos you can manage. There's a nice post on here that might help you. You can find it here.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well i'm sorry if you can't see it, this is my first attempt at doing a website. and i kinda went into blind. right now I only have 5 pages available to use and I DON'T know how to make a new window pop up. Personally I don't care for an oversize picture, but I can see the need for it. Down the road I will probably resize the pictures to make them easier to see, I was just making sure I didn't run out of space.
But Since you're a web designer and if you're volunteering your services, I would take full advantage of them.
As for the photo, I know they background on a couple aren't just right, but the one on the opening page was suggested and approved by a friend who is an interior designer and photographer by trade.
As my designs change so will the pics. I did use lighting and flash, but the rest will probably come with trial and error. Kinda like woodworking, you keep doing it until you get better at it.
Joey


----------



## Brigham (Apr 18, 2008)

jcash3-

Props to you for taking the HTML leap! Most people think it's too much work to learn, but I'm sure you've found it to be pretty simple already. Good on ya!

I'm really excited that you're taking this leap, and I'd love to see this succeed for you. If you'd like some help developing the layout more or anything at all, feel free to reference me (unless pashley is already helping you). I'm much better at html and web programming than at woodworking up to this point!

I'll keep my comments to myself until you ask for them- I get a bit overzealous with my constructive criticism quite often. I would encourage you to use existing internet markets (amazon.com; there are many craft-based, grass roots styled markets, too, though I can't think of the names right now) in conjunction with or prior to publishing your website. Your website can be your pride and joy, your HQ, but the idea is to get your product to as many places as possible.

Well, there I go with my abundance of criticisms. Good luck with this venture, and if you need any help at all don't be shy to ask. 
-----------------------------------
edit: ps- if you can, get rid of the GoDaddy banners

edit, pt. ii: sorry, I'm really bad at not keeping my mouth shut. I noticed that you're mixing CSS with inline HTML- any reason why you don't go straight CSS? I know you just started with HTML, but I was wondering  Again, awesome that you took the leap!

edit, pt. iii: again, more "helping". I know, I know, I'm a terrible person. Check here, though: 
http://www.etsy.com/category_top.php?top_tag=woodworking


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is a suggestion for all of you wanting your own websites. There are numerous open source software solutions to provide a very interactive website. http://sourceforge.net is a common place to find some of these programs. Some of the common ones are Joomla / Mambo, Wordpress, PHPNuke, and many others. These programs are designed to be highly adaptable with software modules to add galleries, ecommerce, and other professional looking add-ons. The instructions are rather simple to follow as long as you understand the basics of a webserver/webdevelopment and have a "decent" amount of computer knowledge. For those who don't understand webpages, etc. trying finding companies that will host your joomla,wordpress,etc for you and install it. Then take a little while to learn how to use the program. Most of these programs provide a "WYSIWIG" What You See Is What You Get - Interface. So you can post a project to sell and write a description for it much like you do on lumberjocks. I noticed recently that Martin? was talking about paying options, perhaps, he can offer an add-on to our profiles for those wishing to sell items to non-woodworkers that can be used as your own website for your business. Just an idea. I think he does an excellent job on this site and would love to learn more about how he codes this site.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Brigham: I too am working on my first website. We are using sharepoint. We would like to use a lightbox with our pictures as done here. Can you offer in ideas. Thank You Joe Weaver


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*cpt_hammer* - Joomla is all I use now for my websites . It's got a lot of add-ons that are usually free, and work well. You can also get hosting services that specialize in Joomla, and make setting up a snap. You can also administer the site on any web browser, requiring no html knowledge or buying of addt'l programs. The learning curve is not bad either.

*Joey* - I'd be happy to help you out with HTML questions you might have, please contact me.


----------

